# New barn! Finally!



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Our new barn is up! We've gotten the fill in, starting on the milking parlor, and now all we do is have to call StayTuff to get the fence set up! This barn will be sheltering our does, wethers and our LGD. We are getting the milking parlor built up. It will have installation, heating and cooling, yes this barn's gonna be nice.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

That barn should give you plenty of room to do whatever you want. Congrats its very nice!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

wow I am having heart palpitations!! enjoy that barn!!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That is awesome! I am jealous.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Great Barn! How big is it? They won't start on my barn until Spring, now. Too muddy! 
But, now I can get even better ideas! How tall is it? Thanks!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Great Barn! How big is it? They won't start on my barn until Spring, now. Too muddy!
> But, now I can get even better ideas! How tall is it? Thanks!


40x60 with 12 ft ceilings. We were gonna build the 30x40 but we went with the bigger barn.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Lucky!!! I want one just like it... It's georgious!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, it's beautiful! I just have one tiny stall and a storage room. I am envious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I want!!! Very, very nice!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Beautiful! I sooo want to build a bigggg barn!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow! It is big, beautiful, and super spacious! Congratulations on your new barn, it's a beauty!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , now that's nice ! Have fun filling it


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

It actually is filled. All we have to do is put the 6-8 inches of lime on the top. Gotta get the fence up, build the stalls, you get it. The good thing is the milking parlor is done! I will attach an image of it later.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Very nice


----------

